

Remarker.be, beyond webpage highlighter, best practices for making notes - gockxml
http://remarker.be

======
badkungfu
Looks great and I was wishing for exactly this tool last week. It seems to be
having trouble saving with Evernote, though. Is it just me?

~~~
gockxml
Thanks for your reply. :) I'm the one built it. Could you try another pages to
test whether it works? If you still have problems , please send me the details
by mail. Thank you. hustgock#gmail.com.

------
swah
I use diigo for this, but will try your app because I'm not 100% I can reuse
my data from them.

~~~
gockxml
thx. I tried diigo before, but I think only highlight is not enough. That's
why I came up with structured mark and the whole thing. Hope you like it.

